

Help break my "proof" of p = np... i can't find the error - MarkPNeyer
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talk:P_versus_NP_problem#can_someone_help_break_this_.22proof.22_of_P_.21.3D_NP.3F_there_must_be_something_i.27m_missing...

======
pantaloons
It appears to have been removed, although it's available in the history:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Talk:P_versus_NP_p...](http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Talk:P_versus_NP_problem&oldid=467403359#can_someone_help_break_this_.22proof.22_of_P_.21.3D_NP.3F_there_must_be_something_i.27m_missing..).

Of course the proof is almost surely wrong...

